# Changes in Senior Appointments



## Old Sweat (11 Feb 2015)

This CP story reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act reports changes in senior appointments including the head of the RCAF.

RCAF commander to retire in military shake up

By Staff — The Canadian Press — Feb 11 2015

OTTAWA - A number of changes are in the works for military brass, including the retirement of the head of the air force and the promotion of the first women to run the personnel branch.

The country's top military commander, Gen. Tom Lawson, has announced a series of promotions and new postings, many of which take effect throughout the coming months.

The biggest change is the departure of Lt.-Gen. Ivan Blondin, a veteran fighter pilot who became head of the air force just over two years ago and was one of the biggest champions of the controversial F-35 program.

He will be replaced by Maj.-Gen. Mike Hood, who will get a promotion to lieutenant-general later in the year.

Hood's position, as director of the military's nerve centre at Strategic Joint Staff, will be filled by Maj.-Gen. Charles Lamarre, who led the task force that closed down Canada's mission in Kandahar.

It was also announced that Maj.-Gen. Christine Whitecross will take over as chief of military personnel, replacing Lt.-Gen. David Millar, who led efforts within National Defence to manage the suicide crisis among soldiers in 2013-14.

Whitecross has broken a number of barriers within the military, being the first female commanding officer of construction engineering unit and she was also the first female commander of the country's Joint Task Force North.

"I've never been comfortable with the phrase 'first female'," Whitecross told a internal National Defence publication last fall. "And I never engaged in women’s issues until I became a (commanding officer) and had the opportunity to mentor. I realized that you can really make a difference by opening doors for people, which is so satisfying."

Also, the military surgeon-general, Brig.-Gen. Jean-Robert Bernier, will retire and be replaced by Col. Colin MacKay.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2015)

A bit more on further ripples, via the RCAF's info-machine:


> General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff, announced this year’s list of Canadian Armed Forces General and Flag Officer senior appointments, promotions and retirements on February 11, 2015. These officers lead the Canadian Armed Forces in the defence of Canada’s values and interests, both at home and abroad.
> 
> The announcement includes several changes to Royal Canadian Air Force leadership.
> 
> ...



Here's the REST of the reshuffle ....


> The following retirements, and resulting promotions and appointments, will occur this year:
> 
> Lieutenant-General J.A.J.Y. Blondin will retire from service, resulting in the following promotion and appointments:
> Major-General M.J. Hood will be promoted to the rank of Lieutenant-General and appointed Commander Royal Canadian Air Force, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Lieutenant-General J.A.J.Y. Blondin.
> ...


----------



## McG (2 Jun 2015)

The latest:


> CANFORGEN 104/15 CDS 029/15 011916Z JUN 15
> AMENDMENT TO PROMOTIONS AND SENIOR APPOINTMENTS 2015 - GENERAL AND FLAG OFFICERS
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2016)

Mercedes Stephenson is _tweeting_, right now, some changes in senior appointments:

Mark Norman moves from CRCN to VCDS
Guy Thibault will retire
Ron Lloyd to VAdm and CRCN
Marquis Hainse to CANMILREP NATO
Paul Wynnyk to LGen and CCA
Peter Ellis to CCFIC
Wayne Eyre to MGen and Deputy Comd MPC
Simon heterington to Comd 3 Cdn Div
JRM Gagne to BGen and to 18(US)AB Corps
Omer Lavoie to MGen and Comd 1 Cdn Div
BWG McPherson to BGen and US DOD
Stephen Cadden to Comd 4 Cdn Div
Derek MacAulay to BGen and NDHQ/DGLCD


----------



## Steve_D (19 Jan 2016)

Some good moves in there (at least for the Navy), VAdm Norman as VCDS & (soon to be) VAdm Lloyd as CRCN stand out to me.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Jan 2016)

Full message at: http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do;jsessionid=fbe0325c0380990c311f379131ff2e09fb13d9728619e713d90a40d27c07160f.e38RbhaLb3qNe3aOc3v0?mthd=tp&crtr.page=1&nid=1028409&crtr.tp1D=1

The Chief of the Defence Staff announces Canadian Armed Forces General and Flag Officer senior appointments, promotions, and retirements
January 19, 2016

OTTAWA — General Jonathan Vance, Chief of the Defence Staff, is pleased to announce the initial list of Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) General and Flag Officer senior appointments, promotions and retirements that will occur in 2016. These officers lead the CAF in defending our country’s values, interests, here at home and abroad.

Promotions and appointments resulting from retirements are as follows:

Lieutenant-General G.R. Thibault will retire from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Vice-Admiral M.A.G. Norman will be appointed Vice Chief of the Defence Staff, at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Lieutenant-General G.R. Thibault.

Rear-Admiral M.F.R. Lloyd will be promoted to the rank of Vice-Admiral and appointed Commander of the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN), at NDHQ, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Vice-Admiral M.A.G. Norman.

Rear-Admiral J.P.G. Couturier will be appointed Deputy Commander RCN, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Rear-Admiral M.F.R. Lloyd.

Commodore A.G. McDonald will be promoted to the rank of Rear-Admiral and appointed Commander of Maritime Forces Pacific, in Esquimalt, B.C., replacing Rear-Admiral J.P.G. Couturier.

Captain (N) C.P. Donovan will be promoted to the rank of Commodore and appointed Director General Naval Force Development (DGNFD), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Commodore A.G. McDonald.

Vice-Admiral R.A. Davidson will retire from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Lieutenant-General J.M.M. Hainse will be appointed Canadian Military Representative at NATO Headquarters, in Brussels, Belgium, replacing Vice-Admiral R.A. Davidson.

Major-General P.F Wynnyk will be promoted to the rank of Lieutenant-General and appointed Commander of the Canadian Army, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Lieutenant-General J.M.M. Hainse.

Rear-Admiral J.E.T.P. Ellis will be appointed Commander of Canadian Armed Forces Intelligence Command (CFINTCOM), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Major-General P.F Wynnyk.

Rear-Admiral S.E.G. Bishop will be appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Joint Operations Command (CJOC), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Rear-Admiral J.E.T.P. Ellis.

Major-General D.W. Joyce will be appointed Director General International Security Policy (DGIS Pol), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Rear-Admiral S.E.G. Bishop.

Brigadier-General W.D. Eyre will be promoted to the rank of Major-General and appointed Deputy Commander Military Personnel Command (MPC) at NDHQ, Ottawa, Ont., replacing Major-General D.W. Joyce.

Brigadier-General S.C. Hetherington will be appointed Commander of 3 Canadian Division, Edmonton, Alta., replacing Brigadier-General W.D. Eyre.     

Colonel J.R.M. Gagne will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed as Deputy Commander 18 Airborne Corps, at Fort Bragg, North Carolina, replacing Brigadier-General S.C. Hetherington.

Major-General D.J. Milner will retire from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Brigadier-General O.H. Lavoie will be promoted to the rank of Major-General and appointed Commander 1 Canadian Division, in Kingston, Ont., replacing Major-General D.J. Milner.

Brigadier-General D.J. Anderson will be appointed Director General Defence Force Planning (DGDFP), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General O.H. Lavoie.

Colonel B.W.G. McPherson will be promoted to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Pentagon Liaison Officer, in Washington, D.C., replacing Brigadier-General D.J. Anderson.

Brigadier-General M.K. Overton will retire from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Brigadier-General L.E. Thomas will be appointed Canadian Defence Attaché, in London, United Kingdom, replacing Brigadier-General M.K. Overton.

Brigadier-General S.M. Cadden will be appointed Commander of 4 Canadian Division, Toronto, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General L.E. Thomas.

Brigadier-General (acting while so employed) D.A. Macaulay will be promoted to the substantive rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Land Capability Development (DGLCD), Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General S.M. Cadden.

Colonel G.R. Smith will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Chief of Staff Combined Forces Land Component Command Iraq (COS CFLCC-I), replacing acting Brigadier-General D.A. Macaulay.

Brigadier-General M.A. Matheson will be retiring from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Commodore M.N. Watson will be appointed Director General Compensation and Benefits (DGCB), at MPC, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General M.A. Matheson.

Commodore S.N. Cantelon will be appointed Director General Morale and Welfare Services (DGMWS), at MPC, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Commodore M.N. Watson.

Colonel R.W. Ermel will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Capability and Structure Integration (DGCSI), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Commodore S.N. Cantelon.

Brigadier-General M.P. Jorgensen will retire from service, resulting in the following appointment:

Major-General J.G. Milne will be seconded to the Department of Veterans Affairs (VAC), in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General M.P. Jorgensen.

The following promotions and appointments result from new and continuing service requirements:

Major-General D.L.R. Wheeler will be appointed lead for the Canadian Armed Forces Targeting Implementation Initiative, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, Ont., resulting in the following promotions and appointments:

Brigadier-General J.H.C. Drouin will be promoted to the rank of Major-General and appointed Commander 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, Man., replacing Major-General D.L.R. Wheeler.

Captain (N) A.I. Topshee will be promoted to the rank of Commodore and appointed NORAD J5, in Colorado Springs, replacing Brigadier-General J.H.C. Drouin.

Brigadier-General W.F. Seymour will be promoted to the rank of Major-General and appointed Chief of Staff Operations at CJOC, in Ottawa on, resulting in the following promotion and appointment:

Colonel M. Leblanc will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed to Deputy J3 U.S Pacific Command, in Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, replacing Brigadier-General W.F. Seymour.

Brigadier-General M.N. Rouleau will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Major-General and remain Commander of Canadian Special Operations Forces Command.

Commodore H.C. Edmundson will be appointed Commander Combined Task Force - 150, in Bahrain.

Brigadier-General J.R.A.S. Lafaut will be appointed Director General Military Careers (DGMC), at MPC, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Commodore H.C. Edmundson.

Brigadier-General J.P.H.H. Gosselin will be appointed Commander 2 Canadian Division, in Montreal, Que., replacing Brigadier-General J.R.A.S. Lafaut.

Colonel M.A.J. Carignan will be promoted to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Canadian Army Chief of Staff Land Operations, in Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General J.P.H.H. Gosselin.

Brigadier-General P.S. Dawe will be appointed to a new position as Deputy Commander Canadian Special Operations Forces Command, in Ottawa, Ont.

Colonel M.H.L. Bourgon will be promoted to the rank of Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Operations at Strategic Joint Staff, Ottawa, Ont., replacing Brigadier-General P.S. Dawe.

Brigadier-General J.P.A. Pelletier will be appointed to Operation FOUNDATION Rotation 16 as Combined Aerospace Operations Center (CAOC) Director, in Qatar.

Brigadier-General P. Ormsby will be appointed to Deputy Commander Continental U.S North American Aerospace Defence Command Region NORAD, in Tyndall Florida, replacing Brigadier-General J.P.A. Pelletier.

Brigadier-General S.A. Brennan will be appointed Joint Task Force (JTF) Commander for Operation IMPACT Rotation 3, replacing (acting rank while so employed) Brigadier-General J.A. Irvine.

Brigadier-General F.J. Chagnon will be appointed to a new position as Deputy Chief Of Staff Operations, at CJOC, in Ottawa, Ont.

Colonel T.J. Cadieu was promoted to the rank of Brigadier-General and will be appointed to Operation PROTEUS, replacing Brigadier-General F.J. Chagnon.

Brigadier-General J.J.M. Girard will be appointed as Permanent Representative Mission New York with the United Nations, in New York, NY.

Colonel A.T. Benson will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and will be appointed Director General Land Equipment Program Management (DGLEPM), in Gatineau, Que., replacing Brigadier-General S.G. Kennedy who retired in 2015.

Colonel R. Delaney will be promoted (acting while so employed) to the rank of Brigadier-General and will remain Canadian Forces Provost Marshal.

After distinguished service to Canada and the CAF, the following General and Flag Officers will retire in 2016:

Lieutenant-General G.R. Thibault
Vice-Admiral R.A Davidson
Major-General D.J. Milner
Rear-Admiral E.M. Stuart, previously announced to retire in 2015, will retire in 2016
Brigadier-General M.K. Overton
Brigadier-General M.P. Jorgensen
Brigadier-General M.A. Matheson


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Jan 2016)

New positions?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (19 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> New positions?



It would appear that way, 2* GOs in SOFCOM now is one change I can count.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2016)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> It would appear that way, 2* GOs in SOFCOM now is one change I can count.



That one makes a little sense, as CANSOFCOM is starting to be considered as the fourth element, and needs the clout to politik with the other L1s. I doubt that'll cascade down to a bigger HQ though.


----------



## McG (19 Jan 2016)

So, why was the CANFORGEN tagged PROTECTED A if all the information is going to be published on the CF webpage?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> New positions?



I believe that this one is new as well:

Major-General D.L.R. Wheeler will be appointed lead for the Canadian Armed Forces Targeting Implementation Initiative, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, Ont


----------



## SeaKingTacco (19 Jan 2016)

I have known more than a couple of those flag officers since OCDt days. Well done to all.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Sep 2016)

LGen Whitecross, CMP, has been named commandant of the NATO Defence College in Rome.

https://twitter.com/HarjitSajjan/status/775493083450347520


----------

